# Best way to remove peeling paint from sheetrock



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Going to tackle the bathroom mold problem this weekend or at least try... If not, maybe next week. I worry about using a scraper and digging into the sheetrock and damaging it, and I think using sandpaper would be REALLY slow. 

Anybody throw me a hint here on the best method?

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I use putty knives
Usually a 5"


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

I tried your method, and it worked well for the stuff that was completely flaking.

I got down to some of the smaller ones, and couldn't get them to completely come up, so i moved to a wire brush. I was able to loosen some up, and then go back to the putty knife.

There were still a lot of areas left where the paint was obviously cracked, and 'lifting', but hadn't separated yet, and I couldn't get it to come up with the knife, however I'm worried about painting over those spots and having them lift from underneath.

I tried a power sander, and that flaked some of them off that way, but still there were more. 

I was thinking a chemical kind of thing, but i'm not sure if that stuff would be very good on the sheetrock.

Also just a note on their poor prepwork, after peeling some of the paint back, I find that the original coat was yellow, and when they painted over that (to pink) they re-mudded the corner seams, and didn't primer it at all. The paint just SHEETS off of those areas. So far all the damage AND MOLD is contained to the ceiling, nothing is peeling on the walls at all... Would I be better off re-doing the ceiling completely?

Keep in mind I have a skylight to deal with as well. Not sure if I want to make an attempt at redoing that too. :no:


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Ooh yeah it sounds like a little more than your avg. flakes
You've got a couple of problems there

Scrape it down as good as you can-most chemicals will damage the sheetrock
Scrape/sand...whatever works

Kill the mold/mildew
I prefer X-14, but a 40/60 bleach/water mix works also

Prime what's left with this:








(image courtesy Zinsser)
The Gardz is for problem areas, it should penetrate any old paint that's left and hold it there
("It is formulated to deeply penetrate and dry to a hard, moisture resistant film that seals and binds down porous, chalky and crumbling surfaces, paints and texture finishes.")

Skim coat (with joint compound) any areas where the paint that's left is raised above the now bare sheetrock to mack the surface look smooth

Sand (180 grit)
Clean (I like the swiffer on a stick)
Reprime repair areas (regular primer is OK, but you've got the Gardz...I'd use that)

Paint two coats with a quality paint

*If mold/mildew is still an issue I'd recommend Zinsser's Perma-White
The "eggshell" (the flatest it comes) is pretty flat

**If after X-14ing any m/m there are still m/m stains, I'd consider spot priming with BIN -spot sealing actually, to ensure the m/m won't come back


----------



## tma128 (Nov 24, 2008)

slick
when you say "prime what's left" the first time are you saying to prime the entire ceiling before using the joint compound on uneven areas?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

tma128 said:


> slick
> when you say "prime what's left" the first time are you saying to prime the entire ceiling before using the joint compound on uneven areas?


Yes
You need to primer before repairing to seal what remains as best as possible, and to insure the best adhesion of the j/c to the areas (sticks to primer better than paint)


----------



## Pati (Feb 10, 2009)

I removed paint from sheetrock by heating it with a blow dryer first. It peeled off in sheets. It took a few tries to learn just how hot to get the paint. Too hot or too cool, it won't peel off. I heated it and tried to peel it off. If it didn't come off, I waited a few seconds to get very warm, not hot, and it peeled right off.


----------



## funnysideup77 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Best Way To Remove Peeling Paint From Sheetrock*



Pati said:


> I removed paint from sheetrock by heating it with a blow dryer first. It peeled off in sheets. It took a few tries to learn just how hot to get the paint. Too hot or too cool, it won't peel off. I heated it and tried to peel it off. If it didn't come off, I waited a few seconds to get very warm, not hot, and it peeled right off.


Pati I know this is years late and I hope you get this but you saved me hours of sanding and sweating! You rock!


----------

